# Finished Keepsake Box



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

The finish I used was Deft brushing lacquer, 4 coats sanded lightly, then a green Scotchbrite for the final low luster finish. I'll post a step by step photo story of how I made it later, for those who might be interested. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

That is amazingly beautiful!
Gene


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

It's all about the swoop man!...love it. Those hinges worked out well, I've always wanted to try something with those.


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

Sweet, can't wait for the step by step.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Great looking box, nice work. I also like the red background. What is that?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Thanx Guys!*



cabinetman said:


> Great looking box, nice work. I also like the red background. What is that?
> 
> The red background is just an old red blanket which I chose to pick up the red streaks in the flame box elder.
> I had a few classes in photography back in pre-historic times and learned a few tricks..... like not to have a hard intersection in the horizontal and vertical planes in the back ground, but rather a smooth curve. And to light the "subject" from more than one direction so's you don't cast any shadows.
> ...


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

woodnthings said:


> The red background is just an old red blanket which I chose to pick up the red streaks in the flame box elder.
> I had a few classes in photography back in pre-historic times and learned a few tricks..... like not to have a hard intersection in the horizontal and vertical planes in the back ground, but rather a smooth curve. And to light the "subject" from more than one direction so's you don't cast any shadows.
> :thumbsup: bill



That red blanket really did a nice job of a background and it did blend in well colorwise. It made the pictures very attractive. Like you said, the lighting helps a lot for balance and no shadows. Looks like professional photography.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Aw Thanks C-man!*

Quote:
That red blanket really did a nice job of a background and it did blend in well colorwise. It made the pictures very attractive. Like you said, the lighting helps a lot for balance and no shadows. Looks like professional photography. 

Now, If I could only get my woodworking as "professional" as my photography! :yes: bill


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Bill,
Great Job :thumbsup: How much you take for it :laughing:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey Bill nice job. I'm going to have to remember that light from both direction thing.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

nothing


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> Now, If I could only get my woodworking as "professional" as my photography! :yes: bill


It is! Both are great!


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Beautiful box. I look forward to a step by step.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Here Ya Go!*

Check today's posts, Keepsake Box Step by Step, 12-13-09 :thumbsup: bill
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/keepsake-box-step-step-13808/#post107389


----------



## The Everyman Show (Jul 10, 2009)

Bill I really like the box, quite unique and I agree, I think she will love it.:thumbsup: That Box Elder really is something.

Do you have a tray that will sit inside and rest on the piece of wood that runs around the bottom section of the box? If not what is that extra strip of wood for?
Do you intend to put any type of finished product on the bottom like a flock?

BTW, your photo tutorial is very well done and extremely educational.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

It's a beauty Bill. A beauty *for* a beauty. :thumbsup:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Thanks John*

I appreciate the nice comments and yes, you're on the money for the tray inside! I just made it and will post it soon. I'm looking for a red velvet for the inside as well. I guess it really wasn't all that "finished" after all! :laughing: bill


----------



## frankjay02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Bill...great box, great photography. If I may...next time you take a photo like that just put a white relfector out of camera view a few inches in front of the box. If you look, your front part is a bit dark. It will open up your front a bit and make it lighter. Good use of lighting. 
Frank in NJ


----------



## Mrs. Texas Timbers (Nov 26, 2008)

*Georgous Keepsake Box!*

Bill this is beautiful. I love the curve...slope...whatever the proper terminology is . The recipient will be twice blessed...by the gift AND the giver.

Fondly,
Mrs. Texas Timbers


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Now that means a lot right there!*

It's nice to have the boss's boss posting here! Glad we now know who's the real boss! :laughing: Flame box elder from a firewood log turned out pretty well. See if you can find some laying around......:yes: bill


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Very Nice !!!*

Very nice work on that there containment device.
Sorry bout that I meant box, (i am at work and belly full of friday at work pot luck before Christmas week lunch).
Cain't wait for the how to pics.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Sawduster, Ya prolly missed this*

Here Ya go: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/keepsake-box-step-step-13808/#post107389 
BTW Whatcha drinkin' ?:blink: bill


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

nothing


----------



## pabloj13 (Dec 10, 2009)

Nice work!!


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Bill,
That is a fantastic ending to the keep sake box step by step thread. I am sure she now has a special place in her heart for ole WoodnThings:thumbsup:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Excellent! Good work Bill I agree this is a good ending to a good thread. If we start seeing you less frequently we'll know why.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

OMT bill,
You know how observent i am, remember i noticed the Strohs beer case in your shop, WELLLLLLLLLLL-----is that two coffee cups i see on that there arm of that chair:whistling2: :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*That ain't gonna happen TT!*



TexasTimbers said:


> Excellent! Good work Bill I agree this is a good ending to a good thread. If we start seeing you less frequently we'll know why.


TT,
WE decided that a Mission style headboard is the next project.:thumbsup:
Curved top and haunched mortises on the curve.....

Those "coffee cups" held some Swedish Gloog, 200 proof grain alcohol, port wine, raisins, almonds, prunes, and served warmed up..... 

It was a wonderful Christmas Eve, but alas family responsibilities called, I was hoping to get her snowed in here for a few days......:yes: bill


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*An expected package came today*

For those of you who know the circumstances and the "heartbreak" that followed, and who followed this thread from about a year ago....."KEEPSAKES" has been returned. 
I never expected to see it again, and was very surprised to see the package from her. A brief note from me in return said ...."given a choice, having the keepsake box back or having you back, I'd chose you in a heartbeat" Life sure takes some unexpected turns......don't it? :blink: bill


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

woodnthings said:


> A brief note from me in return said ...."given a choice, having the keepsake box back or having you back, I'd chose you in a heartbeat" . . .



Easy for me to say looking in from the outside, but I think you're better off with the box. Sending it back was salt in the wound IMO. 

If it makes you feel any better, I don't know anyone who hasn't had their heartstrings broken by a woman. I know, it doesn't make you feel better. I suggest a box burning a few hours after uncorking a bottle of Kentucky sour mash. 








.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Bring it on up!*



TexasTimbers said:


> Easy for me to say looking in from the outside, but I think you're better off with the box. Sending it back was salt in the wound IMO.
> If it makes you feel any better, I don't know anyone who hasn't had their heartstrings broken by a woman. I know, it doesn't make you feel better. I suggest a* box burning *a few hours after uncorking a bottle of Kentucky sour mash. .


If I burn any boxes they will be cardboard. I'm keepin' this one! My son will inherit it if someone else don't show up, and even if they do it's staying here. Lesson's learned the hard way. (Is there any other way?) It still looks in pretty good shape though. :thumbsup: bill


----------

